# Spring is coming



## Polygon (Mar 18, 2011)

Yet another "first flowers of the year" thread :mrgreen:. Will add more as I get to shoot / postprocess. Comments and suggestions for improvement much appreciated. I'm still relatively new to macros :blushing:.




Winter Aconite




Snowflake


----------



## LittleOnePhotography (Mar 19, 2011)

Ohhh sooo pretty! The next lens that I get is going to be a macro! I like the lighting on the 2nd one but I feel that it could have used a little light more at the top of the stem near the leaf.


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 20, 2011)

LittleOnePhotography said:


> I like the lighting on the 2nd one but I feel that it could have used a little light more at the top of the stem near the leaf.


 
Was thinking this; scroll down to post and would you look at that; someone's beaten me to it lol.

First doesn't do anything for me. Might like it more if you had a fill light too to soften those shadows...


----------

